# Amcap Webcam



## Greetsmrati (May 2, 2008)

Hello,

I am using AMCAP webcam since long.It was working fine till date but all of a sudden it started showing white blank screen.
lease let me know the steps I need to take to get the recepion back.

Thanks in advance.ray:
Smrati


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
you should find some help here....
http://www.noeld.com/amfaq.htm


----------

